# Unterschied Digitalausgang PNP - Analogausgang



## bricktop (18 Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Für eine Füllstandsmessung werden Ultraschallsensoren eingesetzt. Nun ist es so, dass die mit PNP-Ausgang sehr viel billiger sind. Kann mal jemd erklären, wie man mit einem Schliesser einen kompletten linearen Höhenunterschied (Wasserlevel) zur SPS senden kann? Oder geht sowas nur mit analogen Ausgängen?


----------



## Zottel (18 Oktober 2005)

bricktop schrieb:
			
		

> ...Oder geht sowas nur mit analogen Ausgängen?


Ja, sowas geht nur mit analogen Ausgängen. Die Teile mit PNP-Ausgang werden eine Möglichkeit haben eine Schaltschwelle einzustellen, ab der der Ausgang schaltet.


----------

